# 2010 cross models



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

have some manufacturers released info yet? It will be the 2010 model that is released this late summer/fall, won't it?

I'm leaning very heavy toward a carbon cross bike, since I just bought my first carbon roadie, and I can't believe how velvety smooth the ride is. Anyway, hoping for an advance heads up of what's out there.

I'm especially interested if Giant is gonna make a cx version of the TCR Advanced bike. I've heard/read it somewhere, but Giant is playing dumb still. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I thought Giant had the TCX...no?


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*yes, but...*

alu frame and Shimano 105 spec at best. The TCX 0 lists at only $2300 I think. I'm interested in a much higher spec carbon bike.

How's your Las Cruces doing? I almost bought a leftover frameset on ebay a few weeks ago. But after I tallied up how I'd like to build it-Sram Force, Renyolds carbon disc wheelset, etc, the total $$ made me back off slightly.

Really the ride quality of my new carbon roadie made me rethink getting another alu/scandium bike altogether. Still love that Las Cruces though! 

Maybe Salsa will surprise me this fall with a new carbon crosser?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It is really turning out to be a great bike for how I use it. The weather has been great so I have had slicks on for a few months to build the base. Every Saturday I do 60-100 miles and it has been really comfy. I got my dirt tires yesterday, so I will get dirty again soon. The only issue might be descents. Still... more than I ever expected. 

A Salsa carbon... Las Cruces..hmmmmm! 

My next ride I am thinking Ti/Carbon. Still a ways off. 

Good luck!

Fill us in on what you end up doing.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Magdaddy said:


> I'm leaning very heavy toward a carbon cross bike, since I just bought my first carbon roadie, and I can't believe how velvety smooth the ride is.


I'm not convinced that a CF CX frame is going to smooth out anything that your >= 32C tubulars can't absorb.


----------



## nato_the_greato (Feb 3, 2008)

Ibis is working on a carbon CX bike.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Colnago has a carbon cross frame. No idea what it costs but I bet it's awesome.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

*grumbles about Ridley showing off the 2010 CX line at QBP's Frostbike but not releasing decent info/pics to the public*


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone heard of a new model from Kona for 2010?


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

TCX1 full Sram Rival and adding m/l sizes for this year, yum yum.









FRAME
SIZES
S,M,M/L,L,XL
COLORS
White/Black/Red
FRAME
ALUXX SL-Grade Aluminum
FORK
Advanced-Grade Composite,
Alloy OverDrive Steerer
SHOCK
N / A
COMPONENTS
HANDLEBAR
Giant Connect SL, 31.8
STEM
Giant Connect SL
SEATPOST
Giant Connect SL Composite, 30.9
SADDLE
Selle Italia Seta M
PEDALS
Not Included
DRIVETRAIN
SHIFTERS
SRAM Rival
FRONT DERAILLEUR
SRAM Rival
REAR DERAILLEUR
SRAM Rival
BRAKES
AVID Shorty 6
BRAKE LEVERS
SRAM Rival
CASSETTE
SRAM Force 1070, 12x26, 10-speed
CHAIN
SRAM PC 1050
CRANKSET
SRAM Rival, 34/48
BOTTOM BRACKET
SRAM GXP, External
WHEELS
RIMS
Mavic CXP 22, Custom Color
HUBS
Formula sealed Cartridge Bearing 24/28h
SPOKES
SAPIM Race, 14/15g
TIRES
Kenda Small Block Eight, 700x35 Folding 120TPI
EXTRAS
Top Bar Tektro RL721 cyclocross


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Bianchi and Pinarello*

A buddy has the carbon Bianchi and he built it up with Record! Probably too nice to muddy up on a racecourse. The Pinarello looks sweet too. It it's like their road bikes then man!

Any concerns for racing a carbon crosser? It makes me slightly leery.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo. 2010 TCX 1 just arrived! I'll post pics once built.


----------



## mtbzone.com (Sep 6, 2006)

*The Redline 2010 line is on the web site*

http://www.redlinebicycles.com


----------



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

libertycycles said:


> Whoo-Hoo. 2010 TCX 1 just arrived! I'll post pics once built.


Do you know MSRP?

Thanks.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

Borti said:


> Do you know MSRP?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe it's 1549.00.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

jasper9 said:


> anyone heard of a new model from Kona for 2010?


Kona quietly launched a singlespeed cross bike about a month ago, called the Major One. It's the Major Jake frame with track ends.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Ibis Hakkalugi Carbon frame + Easton CX fork for $1700. Yum
https://www.ibiscycles.com/images/full/hakkalugi_3.jpg


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

New custom alum or ti cyclocross frames from GURU:
http://gurubikes.com/2.0/enUS/products/cyclocross/


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Ouch! $4K for a frame set? These Guru guys obliviously think highly of themselves


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

arshak said:


> Ibis Hakkalugi Carbon frame + Easton CX fork for $1700. Yum
> https://www.ibiscycles.com/images/full/hakkalugi_3.jpg


It says on the Ibis site the bike comes with an Alpha Q fork. I'm not crazy about the color but I bet it's a great ride.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Apparently, the specs have changed since last I communicaated with "Chuck" 4 months ago


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

I have held the new full carbon, JP designed, Blue in my sweaty little hands. Its not the old Blue. Its one racey b*&ch.


----------



## eponymous (Jul 13, 2009)

*Ridley*

Just got this a few days ago:










Stock build (SRAM rival) except for the bars and seat post which I switched out for Bonty carbon. Looking to upgrade the wheels too, maybe with Neuvation Aero4s or SL5s.


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

The 2010 Raleigh RX1.0 is looking pretty badass with BB30, full rival, and coming in at $1400....It is also black n green and only says Raleigh in ine place. Sweet!


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

libertycycles said:


> Whoo-Hoo. 2010 TCX 1 just arrived! I'll post pics once built.


Lets see some pics!


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

Has anyone seen the rest of the 2010 Cannondale CX line? I'm hoping their 2nd tier bike has Rival ...


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

eyefloater said:


> Has anyone seen the rest of the 2010 Cannondale CX line? I'm hoping their 2nd tier bike has Rival ...


Judging by some of the 2010 bikes I've seen it appears SRAM is becoming "de rigueur" for 'cross bikes.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

More 2010 info (on the Giant TCX models) here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/shapelike/sets/72157622010045427/


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

jerry_in_VT said:


> I have held the new full carbon, JP designed, Blue in my sweaty little hands. Its not the old Blue. Its one racey b*&ch.


Does it have a head tube now?


----------

